# I Have Had Five Ectomys    How Many Have You Had?



## Lon (Apr 25, 2015)

I have had a VASECTOMY,CHOLECYSTECTOMY,THYROIDECTOMY,APPENDECTOMY ,PROSTATECTOMY


----------



## Falcon (Apr 25, 2015)

Three; tonsilectomy,  vasectomy and laminectomy (on my spine).


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

I've had the same three as Falcon.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 25, 2015)

:congratulations:  We'll shake on that Josiah.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2015)

(4)....Appendectomy, Tonsillectomy, Discectomy, Apicoectomy


----------



## Lon (Apr 25, 2015)

WHOOPS----I forgot three more ectomys-----MENISCETOMY BOTH KNEES & TONSILECTOMY making a total of eight.
Is that a record?


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

I think laminectomy and discectomy are the same thing.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 25, 2015)

Not exactly Josh, but similar.  They don't remove the disc in a laminectomy.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 25, 2015)

[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]*[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]T&A[/FONT]ectomies
[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]A[/FONT]ppendect[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]omy
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]*[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]Parotidectomy
[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]Hysterectomy
[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]Lump&lymphectom[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]ies[/FONT]
[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]Not "ectomies" per se...[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]but,with the excepti[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]on of the stent,[/FONT] longer recov[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]ery times [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]than any of the above[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]B[/FONT]ilateral knee r[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]eplacements
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]*[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]Q[/FONT]uadruple [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]B[/FONT]ypass 
[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]H[/FONT]eart st[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]ent[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif] and [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]G[/FONT]raft [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2015)

Tonsillectomy only, as a child.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Not exactly Josh, but similar.  They don't remove the disc in a laminectomy.



You're absolutely right Falcon. So I had a discectomy not a laminectomy.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 25, 2015)

Who will win this exciting contest?


----------



## oakapple (Apr 25, 2015)

Not me, only had the two, tonsils and appendix removal.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 25, 2015)

Oakapple, do not think any of us want to be the winner


----------



## oakapple (Apr 25, 2015)

So, I may win by being the loser!


----------



## oakapple (Apr 25, 2015)

Where is your competitive spirit?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 25, 2015)

I have had three..   a Tonsillectomy, a  bilateral salpingo oophorectomy and a polypectomy


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

At least we all seem to have our alimentary canal in tact. I've known a number of women who are missing large sections and that's something they have to cope with all the time.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh!  Gawd! Don't remind me.  A Bunch.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 25, 2015)

Exactly, oakapple


----------



## Josiah (Apr 25, 2015)

I wonder if anyone has ever entered oophorectomy in a game of Scrabble?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 25, 2015)

Like that one huh...  lol!!   In fact... I had it done with the DaVinci surgical system....


----------



## Falcon (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah OA, You may get the booby prize.  Well, Maybe that's not the right word; depending upon the circumstances.


----------



## Misty (Apr 25, 2015)

Have had a tonsillectomy as a child.....no other ectomy's but there's still time. :bowknot:


----------



## Cookie (Apr 25, 2015)

Not playing -- I am disqualified, but I can umpire if needed LOL


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 25, 2015)

So many ectomies.... so little time.

I'm up to four now....  I forgot about the adenoidectomy that went along with the tonsillectomy... does that count?


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 25, 2015)

Ooh, ooh, ooh, I've had one! 

Removal of tooth pulp prior to root canal is called a *pulpectomy*.  

Everyone can probably add +1 to your total now.  

(My tonsils just disappeared on their own eventually.)


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 25, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Ooh, ooh, ooh, I've had one!
> 
> Removal of tooth pulp prior to root canal is called a *pulpectomy*.
> 
> ...



Great!!!   I've had several root canals... so that would be five ectomies..


----------



## Debby (Apr 25, 2015)

Lon said:


> I have had a VASECTOMY,CHOLECYSTECTOMY,THYROIDECTOMY,APPENDECTOMY ,PROSTATECTOMY




That's quite a collection you have there Lon!  Anything planned for the future since you seem to have a 'tradition' going on here?


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Tonsillectomy only, as a child.



Same here.


----------



## Misty (Apr 25, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Ooh, ooh, ooh, I've had one!
> 
> Removal of tooth pulp prior to root canal is called a *pulpectomy*.
> 
> ...




+ 1 pulpectomy......thanks, Nancy!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 25, 2015)

I had a tonsillectomy as a 6 year old, and in 2013 had both hips replaced.  I've been very lucky to be healthy.

HollyDolly, what's an apicoectomy?


----------



## ndynt (Apr 25, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Ooh, ooh, ooh, I've had one!
> 
> Removal of tooth pulp prior to root canal is called a *pulpectomy*.
> 
> ...


OHHH Nooo....the numbers are getting just too high. Have lost count.  I had four root canals, along with a oophorectomy....with the hysterectomy.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I had a tonsillectomy as a 6 year old, and in 2013 had both hips replaced.  I've been very lucky to be healthy.
> 
> HollyDolly, what's an apicoectomy?



It's retrograde root canal treatment..


----------



## oakapple (Apr 26, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Yeah OA, You may get the booby prize.  Well, Maybe that's not the right word; depending upon the circumstances.


What circumstances would that be I wonder?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

Hysterectomy.  And also a Septoplasty which was for my deviated septum.  Too bad it didn't stay put.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

Nona I feel for you with all those procedures but I particularly identify with the parotidectomy , about 3 years ago I had ''dozens' of stones in my parotid gland and the pain was horrendous..so I had to undergo a saliendoscopy with no anaesthetic because he needed me awake to understand his instructions ..and because the duct was soo narrow the consultant had great difficulty getting the long needle implement inserted ..OMG the PAIN!!! I had a 3 day labour and I would have gone through it again rather than the 2 hours it took for the Saliendoscopy..so god alone knows what pain you must have endured to have to undergo in the lead up to a full Parotidectomy (((hugs))) you are one brave lady!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Nona I feel for you with all those procedures but I particularly identify with the parotidectomy , about 3 years ago I had ''dozens' of stones in my parotid gland and the pain was horrendous..so I had to undergo a saliendoscopy with no anaesthetic because he needed me awake to understand his instructions ..and because the duct was soo narrow the consultant had great difficulty getting the long needle implement inserted ..OMG the PAIN!!! I had a 3 day labour and I would have gone through it again rather than the 2 hours it took for the Saliendoscopy..so god alone knows what pain you must have endured to have to undergo in the lead up to a full Parotidectomy (((hugs))) you are one brave lady!!



OMG I'm in pain just reading about this!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 26, 2015)

Old plain Pappy here. I don't think I've ever had any of these. Colonoscopy. Is that one?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> OMG I'm in pain just reading about this!



Believe me Annie...it was horrendous!! I wouldn't wish that on anyone..


----------



## Misty (Apr 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Nona I feel for you with all those procedures but I particularly identify with the parotidectomy , about 3 years ago I had ''dozens' of stones in my parotid gland and the pain was horrendous..so I had to undergo a saliendoscopy with no anaesthetic because he needed me awake to understand his instructions ..and because the duct was soo narrow the consultant had great difficulty getting the long needle implement inserted ..OMG the PAIN!!! I had a 3 day labour and I would have gone through it again rather than the 2 hours it took for the Saliendoscopy..so god alone knows what pain you must have endured to have to undergo in the lead up to a full Parotidectomy (((hugs))) you are one brave lady!!



I think you and Nona are both brave ladies, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

Misty that's very kind of you ...there's a few more things I haven't added to the list cuz I'll end up sounding like a walking disaster LOL..

....however, in all seriousness  I'm fortunate that I've not had cancer or heart disease or other seriously debilitating conditions  (touch every piece of wood that I never do) unlike Nona and  so many others  who've bravely borne it


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 26, 2015)

Tonsilectomy on my 8th birthday and probably an adenoidectomy along with it,although I don`t remember. 1 pulpectomy. Otherwise,I still have everything I arrived on this earth with....


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 26, 2015)

I was 4 years old when I had my tosills and adenoids removed.  I believed that line of BS about getting all the popsicles and ice cream I could eat... Of course they don't tell you it's going to hurt like hell to swallow it.


----------



## Raven (Apr 26, 2015)

Just one, appendectomy when I was a teenager.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was 4 years old when I had my tosills and adenoids removed.  I believed that line of BS about getting all the popsicles and ice cream I could eat... Of course they don't tell you it's going to hurt like hell to swallow it.



I think we all fell for that one! In fact,I think kids today are still falling for it lol. Funny thing for me was,doc took my tonsils out because I had a swollen gland on the side of my neck. He said it was from my tonsils. I never had tonsillitis or anything like that. He took out my tonsils and I still had the swollen gland for oh,ten or more years. I now know (since my son had the same thing) that it was from all the ear infections I had.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 26, 2015)

Did everyone have their T&A surgeries done in the hospital?  At the time I had mine done it was rather routine for all children to have them removed.  My two cousins and I had ours removed at the same time, on a kitchen table.  Ether was used, and I remember being nauseous for several days afterwards.  And all the blood on the sheets that covered the table.  Barbaric?


----------



## ndynt (Apr 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Nona I feel for you with all those procedures but I particularly identify with the parotidectomy , about 3 years ago I had ''dozens' of stones in my parotid gland and the pain was horrendous..so I had to undergo a saliendoscopy with no anaesthetic because he needed me awake to understand his instructions ..and because the duct was soo narrow the consultant had great difficulty getting the long needle implement inserted ..OMG the PAIN!!! I had a 3 day labour and I would have gone through it again rather than the 2 hours it took for the Saliendoscopy..so god alone knows what pain you must have endured to have to undergo in the lead up to a full Parotidectomy (((hugs))) you are one brave lady!!


I have had RA since childhood, so my pain tolerance is probably higher than most.  I had a large benign tumor that was affecting my breathing vs stones.  But, during the surgery they did not give me enough anathesia....I saw a bright white light and a Crucifix and said, "OMG I died"...before they slapped a mask on me and put me back out.  Of course the bright white light was from the OR lights and I was in a Catholic hospital, thus the Crucifix.:lofl:


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 26, 2015)

Yep...  I had mine done in a hospital and stayed overnight..  They had a HUGE ward filled with kids..  The kid in the bed next to me was a boy and I remember him turning over in his hospital gown and I saw his butt..   I was so upset... and embarrassed I cried..    hey...  I was only four..  what did I know..


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 26, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I have had RA since childhood, so my pain tolerance is probably higher than most.  I had a large benign tumor that was affecting my breathing vs stones.  But, during the surgery they did not give me enough anathesia....I saw a bright white light and a Crucifix and said, "OMG I died"...before they slapped a mask on me and put me back out.  Of course the bright white light was from the OR lights and I was in a Catholic hospital, thus the Crucifix.:lofl:




I can still remember the smell of ether..  and I remember having a merry-go-round dream during surgery.. with all the music and the lights.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

My sister has horrible memories of having her tonsils out a 5.  She remembers getting ether and that the nurse was nasty to her.  I was supposed to have mine out at age 11 as I had tonsillitis ALL the time.  But when we went to arrange the damn navy doctor said I didn't need it.  Was supposed to get adenoids out as well.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 26, 2015)

I never got my tonsils out, but had a horrible bout of tonsillitis when I was a kid, cured by penicillin and never coming back. Apparently doctors stopped taking out tonsils decades ago, saying they are the immune systems watchdogs, preventing more serious infections, and only considered lately in the event of recurrent and frequent sore throats and breathing difficulties. So I missed all the fun.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 26, 2015)

The introduction of penicillin, in the mid-forties...thankfully stopped the indiscriminate T&A surgeries.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was 4 years old when I had my tosills and adenoids removed.  I believed that line of BS about getting all the popsicles and ice cream I could eat... Of course they don't tell you it's going to hurt like hell to swallow it.



I was a little kid when I had my tonsils out.  They told me we were going to visit someone in the hospital and then when we got there a giant nurse (no offense to nurses, anyone, but in my memory she was about 9 feet tall and very scary with that white hat) grabbed me (I'm sure she just gently took me from my parents) and threw me in a hospital bed and put something over my face and I woke up with a horrible sore throat.  It is to this day a frightening memory.  I wonder why they ddn't just tell me the truth -- I guess they didn't want me to freak out.


----------

